# Tickets??!



## jessdarcy (29 July 2012)

I know it's along shot, but I am trying anywhere!
Following all these empty seats at the Dressage, has anyone heard of some spare tickets for the XC, SJ, or anything Equestrian??!?!


THANKS!

Jess


----------

